

Four years in Indonesia - Part 1 - curtis
http://indopilot.blogspot.com/2013/11/four-years-in-indonesia-part-1.html

======
curtis
Related:

World's shortest commercial flight?
[http://vimeo.com/72343999](http://vimeo.com/72343999)

Four years in Indonesia - Part 2 [http://indopilot.blogspot.com/2013/11/four-
years-in-indonesi...](http://indopilot.blogspot.com/2013/11/four-years-in-
indonesia-part-2.html)

